# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Информация об аварийной ситуации на АТС 242 и 243 в Минске

## ByFly

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

